# Jackson police seek 3 in Uber robbery, NYC Uber Driver Robbed in NJ



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

http://on.app.com/1RfejJ8

*Jackson police seek 3 in Uber robbery*
Kathleen Hopkins, @Khopkinsapp

JACKSON - Police are looking for help to catch three passengers who robbed an Uber driver on Sunday afternoon.

A distraught man claiming to be the victim of an armed robbery flagged down Lt. John Giovanetti at 2:15 p.m. Sunday while Giovanetti was patrolling the area of the Forest Resource Education Center on Don Conner Boulevard, Capt. Steve Laskiewicz said Monday in a news release.


Uber is becoming a more popular way to get around the Jersey Shore.
(Photo: FILE PHOTO)
The man told police he is an Uber driver who had picked up three men in Manhattan to drive them to a home on Wilson Boulevard, located off of Don Connor Boulevard, the release said.

The driver reported that once he arrived in the area of the home, he noticed one of the passengers talking on a cell phone, apparently trying to arrange a meeting with another person.

*READ: Two nabbed in Ocean Grove armed holdup*

The driver left the neighborhood without stopping at the home and was driving on Don Connor Boulevard toward Bowman Road when the passengers became agitated, and one of them produced a handgun and began to yell at him, the release said.

The driver pulled into the Forest Resource Education Center, where the passengers stole cash, a cell phone and car keys from him, according to the release. They threw the car keys into the woods and ran to a waiting, red vehicle driven by an unknown person, the release said. The car occupied by the suspects headed in the direction of Bowman Road.

*WATCH: Gridiron bandits on the docket*

Laskiewicz gave the following description of the suspects:

One was a black man wearing a black, hooded sweatshirt with an Adidas emblem on it. He was carrying a backpack. A second suspect was described as a black or Hispanic man wearing a red shirt, gray jeans and a shiny, black jacket. The third was described as a 6-foot tall, clean-shaven black man with short, curly hair. He was wearing a tan jacket, white shirt, blue jeans and tan Timberland-style boots. The third man was the one who reportedly brandished a gunmetal revolver that was believed to be loaded, the release said.

*WATCH: Inside Six Flags Great Adventure's 2016 season*

The red car in which the suspects fled is believed to be a Pontiac.

Anyone who may have witnessed anything in the area or who has information on the robbery is asked to call Detective John Rodriguez at 732-928-1111.

_Kathleen Hopkins: 732-643-4202; [email protected]_


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 24, 2015)

OK. Get the suspect's information from the Uber app after notifying the police and then uber. Case closed unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

Seems like the story is riddled with issues. First it was a ride from Manhattan to Jackson, which would be TLC. Second the driver passed the house because someone was on the phone, how does that translate into the driver being afraid of something? If they are at the destination then drop off end the trip and be on your way. Third, yeah it can't be that difficult to find the passengers as that is electronically provided through the app. Not sure what is really going on here but something smells fishy and wonder if some type of inside job.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

or Fourth, lost or stolen phone, used Uber app on it to order ride from someone elses account. No telling till the dust settles.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

So after Uber and all the drivers brag of how great their cashless system is compared to those terrible cab drivers who won't take credit cards, this guy has cash stolen from him? How can that be?


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

BlackStallion said:


> OK. Get the suspect's information from the Uber app after notifying the police and then uber. Case closed unless I'm missing something here.


Ummmm, yea... You're missing the most important thing. The people who robbed him obviously didn't use their credit card or their real name. Uber does nothing to ensure the validity of a rider, so anyone can use it..

I picked up Lil Wayne and Oprah last summer.. It obviously wasn't them..


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Well the thieves could have used gift cards/fake credit cards or whatever that scam is that a lot of thieves are using nowadays which they won't be able to trace.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Well the thieves could have used gift cards/fake credit cards or whatever that scam is that a lot of thieves are using nowadays which they won't be able to trace.


You can't use a gift card or a credit card that isn't directly linked to a bank account while using Uber. Their system doesn't accept those forms of payment.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SmokeyJonez said:


> You can't use a gift card or a credit card that isn't directly linked to a bank account while using Uber. Their system doesn't accept those forms of payment.


Dude I never said I understood how the scams worked. There's just some scam a lot of these hustlers do now. They're called "swipers" or some shit.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Dude I never said I understood how the scams worked. There's just some scam a lot of these hustlers do now. They're called "swipers" or some shit.


And I'm telling you, that scam won't work with Uber Bc they don't accept that form of payment.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SmokeyJonez said:


> And I'm telling you, that scam won't work with Uber Bc they don't accept that form of payment.


Sounds like you're very familiar with this scam "Smokey" hmmmm


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Sounds like you're very familiar with this scam "Smokey" hmmmm


its called reading and comprehending. Something you obviously have a tough time doing.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SmokeyJonez said:


> its called reading and comprehending. Something you obviously have a tough time doing.


First and foremost I was joking about the second comment so you should calm down. Don't be internet tough.

Second how wouldn't credit card scams work?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stolen phone FTW. They Ubered on someone else's account for a double dip- get home for free, rob the sucka.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

SmokeyJonez said:


> And I'm telling you, that scam won't work with Uber Bc they don't accept that form of payment.


So ALWAYS use stolen credit cards when scamming Uber!

(Actually, NEVER use stolen credit cards for anything. Thieves suck and all need to go die lonely and in pain and fear)


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

SmokeyJonez said:


> You can't use a gift card or a credit card that isn't directly linked to a bank account while using Uber. Their system doesn't accept those forms of payment.


You can make up any alias and use any valid credit card information. It doesn't have to be yours anymore. Uber has relaxed their standards for payment over the past few years. It's not as safe as it used to be.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

How many stars did,they give him?. Tipped?


----------

